# Could I keep a cat in a shared house?



## svelte1 (Feb 24, 2011)

I really wanted to get a kitten soon, I am just not sure how feasible it is in a shared house. I have by far the largest room in the house, but I do not trust the streets and was hoping to keep a house cat.

Is one room, even if big, unfair? I worry it will constantly ask to get out the door..

Also on another note: Migou!
??????????????--Migou - YouTube


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

In my opinion, confining a cat, especially a kitten to one room is not appropriate. Of course it will always look to get out the door...wouldn't you if you were stuck in one room all the time? Kittens need exercise, they need room to zoom and explore. I think you need to wait until you are in a different living situation.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> In my opinion, confining a cat, especially a kitten to one room is not appropriate. Of course it will always look to get out the door...wouldn't you if you were stuck in one room all the time? Kittens need exercise, they need room to zoom and explore. I think you need to wait until you are in a different living situation.


I agree.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

One room certainly isn't ideal. Would the people you share the house with not be willing to allow it to roam, at least while you're home? What dimension is the room? Does it have a large window? Would you consider leash training the cat and then follow through on allowing the cat outside daily on a leash?

Also, kittens have a _lot_ of energy. I would not get a kitten in a one room situation, however an older cat, say 3 plus, might be ok if it's a temporary situation; you'll be able to find a really laid back cat that way as their temperament has already been set for the most part. Some kittens that grow into cats don't ever really settle down, others mellow out as they get older, it'd be pretty sad if you were stuck with a feisty kitten turned cat that showed no sign of mellowing out and it only was allowed in one room all day long. It'd go stir crazy, it may still go crazy if it's a mellow cat!

Also keep in mind, keeping a cat in one room when you are not in that room when they can hear you -- or anyone -- can potentially cause a lot of meowing and scratching, cats want to be with people.

So I'm leaning towards no unless it's at least allowed to roam when you're home, of course that could still lead to it being noisy while you're gone, since it wouldn't understand why it's shut away.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

My post will likely come across diffent from almost every other, so first I'll tell you why. I work cat rescue. And between the economy and annual 'kitten season' there are not enough homes. Cats and kittens both are being put to sleep all over the place due to poor planning and mismanagement. 

Is one room ideal - no. Is one room ideal for a kitten even more of a no, could one room be perfect for a cat of say about 2 that has always lived indoors, has been given up by it's family and is likely to be put down because somebody wants a cute little, loud, rowdy, messy, misbehaved, yowly kitten.... yes yes yes! There is almost always a perfect cat for any given living situation. The question is are you willing to adjust your expectations and make the commitment to it lifelong once you find it?

Older cats live in one room in nursing homes happily with their older people often - kittens - nope. Then the older people die and leave cats behind with no one to love or care for them.... maybe a kitten isn't the best choice for you right now. maybe a middle aged or older cat is exactly what you need - not a medical disaster kitty - just a slower cuddlebug who likes to keep to one room, who is accustomed to it, and would become not only accustomed to but grateful for you as well.

we always have at least 2 or 3 cats like this whose owners have passed with our rescue I'm sure anywhere you check could point you in the right direction.....


In a few years when life is easier for you and your cash flow allows for more of your own space go for a kitten or better yet two & you and your then old friend can cuddle together and watch them tear the place up


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a co-worker that shares h house with other people and he has a cat that stays just in his room, but he also spends all his time in his room also


----------



## svelte1 (Feb 24, 2011)

I would be in my room mostly every day I forgot to add. I will see, if others mind if I let it roam. Hmm, I will probably still wait a while till I do this though. Thanks for the advice.

IS it really kitten season? I thought cats bred all year round equally, why is it exagerated in spring? I am curious.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Having a cat with roommates around also means that you have to really trust your roommates to do right by the cat. This means not only treating it well, but making sure it doesn't zoom out the front door, feeding it if you're not going to be home, not handling it too roughly, leaving the right doors open or closed, etc. It's a little harder to control than, say, a family situation where you could get everyone on the same page.


----------



## juventas (Jan 8, 2012)

Nora B said:


> My post will likely come across diffent from almost every other, so first I'll tell you why. I work cat rescue. And between the economy and annual 'kitten season' there are not enough homes. Cats and kittens both are being put to sleep all over the place due to poor planning and mismanagement.
> 
> Is one room ideal - no. Is one room ideal for a kitten even more of a no, could one room be perfect for a cat of say about 2 that has always lived indoors, has been given up by it's family and is likely to be put down because somebody wants a cute little, loud, rowdy, messy, misbehaved, yowly kitten.... yes yes yes! There is almost always a perfect cat for any given living situation. The question is are you willing to adjust your expectations and make the commitment to it lifelong once you find it?
> 
> ...


Hmm, interesting take. My first impression is "no." But logically, there are a million kitties out there that live their entire lives in a small cage before euthanasia.  Having one room is infinitely better than taking up a small cage at a shelter and thus preventing another kitty in the streets from getting a chance at a forever home.

Of course, the guarantee that you will keep the cat is a must, otherwise the above does not hold true.


----------



## svelte1 (Feb 24, 2011)

I may just foster an older cat till it can get a permanent home to start with.


----------

